# What someone did with a big storage shed



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Our Cabin In The Woods | Tiny House Swoon

I am really liking this, and know that some want to do smaller and no mortgage, so you may like to take a look at the link. It has some photos of the inside with a few captions and the story below.

I think that screened porch makes a huge difference in the living comfort of this arrangement. And the bed is on the same floor, not one of those sleeping lofts with no real headroom.


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

wow this was a awesome idea! love it


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Super cute and practical. As a builder I have only one thought to add that may save your life if you do something similar. It's real simple, and only adds less than $100 bucks to the cost. Put a genuine "Egress" window in the bedroom. When you look at a window catalog, these are the ones that are code rated for access, and escape in the event of a fire. They are big, and need to be low enough to climb out of, like a sill height of 24" off the floor. I really cringe when I see all these micro houses and other cutsy mini homes on the web, and the darn bedroom window is too high to climb out of, and too small to toss a cat out of, much less fit my big butt. that's it, I'm done ranting :soap:


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

I am looking to buy a tiny home soon just waiting on a price. Those pictures make me want to hear back from owner sooner . Thank you for sharing that is a very cozy home.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

Good point about the egress window. Code states that you must have a 5.7 square foot opening, and the bottom be no more than 44" above the floor. That's the actual opening- not the overall window size.

Many of the tiny homes violate a number of codes. Some are silly; some could have deadly consequences, such as the window size.


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

We have been thinking seriously of doing this with this cabin

Get it and be done with paying mortgage. With the home we have now...we still have many years to pay on the house. This is the way we want to go.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Rocktown Gal said:


> We have been thinking seriously of doing this with this cabin
> 
> Get it and be done with paying mortgage. With the home we have now...we still have many years to pay on the house. This is the way we want to go.



I don't know where you live but make sure it has enough insulation. Many of those sheds are just 2" thick "logs" without insulation. Even though they are small, they still need good thick floor insulation and 2"x6" walls filled, and good attic insulation. Double pane windows, too....James


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

jwal10 said:


> I don't know where you live but make sure it has enough insulation. Many of those sheds are just 2" thick "logs" without insulation. Even though they are small, they still need good thick floor insulation and 2"x6" walls filled, and good attic insulation. Double pane windows, too....James


These are the 

Standard Features:

6' Porch with Railing
2 - 24" x 36" Vinyl Windows with Grids & Shutters
8' Side Walls - 25 year IKO Shingles
Ridge Vent - Cedar Tone Sealer
Tongue & Groove Pine Porch Ceiling
Pressure Treated Floor Porch
4" x 4" Runners
2" x 6" Floor Joist 16" On Center

and these are

Options Available:
Insulated Floor
Interior Wall with Door
Wooden Double Door
24" x 36" Windows
Metal Roof

I'm sure we will make sure to get the floor insulated and then we can do the walls.


----------



## CFarmerLady (Dec 1, 2011)

I mentioned doing something similar to my husband and he went :runforhills:. He's such a city boy.:grumble:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love it. I was thinking maybe even a door in the bed room for egress. But a large window would do it. 

(and a building of the same size behind it a ways for a workshop/stuff storage).

But, seeing how well it can be finished off is inspiring to me. (of course my family would be confirmed that I was gone crazy, but that's okay).


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm too claustraphobic to live in something that small, although I did manage to live in an RV for awhile.


----------



## farmin48 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello yall,This is awsome I've been planning this for a long time to buy some land and get started with a small shed house. We just bought 9ac country lot an this spring we will move there in our shed house. I just got the land bush hogged it had 6' weeds and scrub trees all over it. It kinda look pretty bad,but now it looks beautiful.Such a change in the landscape.Ill post sme pics later as we grow our lil farmstead.....Happy Home Steading


----------



## Pheasant283 (Mar 24, 2010)

Very neat idea! Would be interested to hear from others who have set these types of storage sheds / cabins up as houses.


----------



## Kevo (Mar 28, 2012)

I have been kicking this idea around for years.... I cleared an acre on my In-Laws property about 10 yrs ago and bought a US Building
(the clear span steel one) then we decided we didnt want to live on in-laws property (love them - just dont know who would end up being our neighbors after they are gone and other kids move in) so I sold the building before I put it together...

Now can't decide what we want to do...we know we don't want a mortgage! I have enough to buy a small parcel of cheap land - but Where???

Trouble now is kids are getting old enough (10, 12 & 13 - all girls!) that they arent very thrilled with the idea of "Daddy's alternative building ideas"

How do you build a house big enough for 5 and still do it with no mortgage??

This is on my mind every hour of every day for the last year....my head hurts


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

If all goes routinely, I'll have an empty nest in another 6 years. I've tried consistantly to talk my wife into this idea with no success yet. It just seems to me that the utilities, cleaning time, and lack of mortgage would far exceed the lack of space. 

I realize a person would have to significantly cut back on the amount of stuff they hoard into their home, but it's doable. Love the idea of it anyway!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

wharton said:


> Super cute and practical. As a builder I have only one thought to add that may save your life if you do something similar. It's real simple, and only adds less than $100 bucks to the cost. Put a genuine "Egress" window in the bedroom. When you look at a window catalog, these are the ones that are code rated for access, and escape in the event of a fire. They are big, and need to be low enough to climb out of, like a sill height of 24" off the floor. I really cringe when I see all these micro houses and other cutsy mini homes on the web, and the darn bedroom window is too high to climb out of, and too small to toss a cat out of, much less fit my big butt. that's it, I'm done ranting :soap:


Good point to make and so here is my question. For those of you who are builders can I put a sliding glass door option in the second story of this building shed? 

Richmond 16' x 32' Cabin, Workshop, Large Storage Kit


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

There doesn't appear to be enough roof height with that design. For most all prehung doors that I know of, you need a framed hole that's 82" to accomodate a prehung door. If you want to modify the design or lower your loft height you can probably get it done.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

francismilker said:


> There doesn't appear to be enough roof height with that design. For most all prehung doors that I know of, you need a framed hole that's 82" to accomodate a prehung door. If you want to modify the design or lower your loft height you can probably get it done.


The ceiling height of the second story is 7 foot 1 inch. Not sure why they would add the extra inch. 

The Richmond has a clear span 2nd floor loft for additional storage. The headroom is 7'-1" giving you plenty of room for an office or shelves or studio.
3/4â Structurwood decking over LVL (laminated beams) and 2Ã8 floor joists increase floor strength. A full loft floor enables you to assemble, then erect 2Ã6 roof trusses and roof on the loft platform. Order the optional stair package for access to the loft area.

So I guess it means a really big window then?


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I could only guess that the 7'1" is in the center peak of the gambrel style roof. 

My opinion is that you'd best go with a big window.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

Cindilu, please be aware that that kit provides the bare minimum to get the job done, structurally, and it's going to be a pretty lightly built, marginal structure, to put it charitably. When you see specifications for things like 7/16" chipboard as roof sheathing on trusses at 2' centers, 3/8" thick siding panels and 2" x 8" floor joists on 2' centers, it's a red flag that literally every corner has been cut. In my area, roof sheathing that thin is no longer code approved, the floor joists would fail inspection for anything but light duty attic storage, and the siding is probably going to look like crap without another layer of 7/16" OSB behind it to prevent it from buckling and waving. It's a cute building, but it could be done with locally sourced materials for less money, and any decent local carpenter would automatically upgrade the material selections to prevent bouncy floors, dips in the roof, and other issues. BTW, on a personal note. I HATE sliding doors. Nothing but a PITA, doesn't matter if it's a $3000 unit from one of the high end window manufacturers or a $500 piece of crap from Home Depot, they are all garbage.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

wharton said:


> Cindilu, please be aware that that kit provides the bare minimum to get the job done, structurally, and it's going to be a pretty lightly built, marginal structure, to put it charitably. When you see specifications for things like 7/16" chipboard as roof sheathing on trusses at 2' centers, 3/8" thick siding panels and 2" x 8" floor joists on 2' centers, it's a red flag that literally every corner has been cut. In my area, roof sheathing that thin is no longer code approved, the floor joists would fail inspection for anything but light duty attic storage, and the siding is probably going to look like crap without another layer of 7/16" OSB behind it to prevent it from buckling and waving. It's a cute building, but it could be done with locally sourced materials for less money, and any decent local carpenter would automatically upgrade the material selections to prevent bouncy floors, dips in the roof, and other issues. BTW, on a personal note. I HATE sliding doors. Nothing but a PITA, doesn't matter if it's a $3000 unit from one of the high end window manufacturers or a $500 piece of crap from Home Depot, they are all garbage.


Thank you for your thoughts and I will take all of that into consideration. Do you really think I could build cheaper then buying the kit?


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

I want to do this, have for a while. Sell what we have and get two storage buildings, attach them and run with it - We have more than two in the family.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

cindilu said:


> Thank you for your thoughts and I will take all of that into consideration. Do you really think I could build cheaper then buying the kit?


You can absolutely build it cheaper than buying a kit. The biggest point to ponder here is that the kit manufacturer is doing very little beyond packing and shipping material that is common, and readily available at your local lumber yard. Case in point. I could leave a 3' x 9'opening in the second floor and have my local lumberyard build, and deliver, a set of stain grade stairs for less that 1/2 of the kit price for the stair option. The building itself is an extremely simple structure and any decent framing carpenter can easily get it done with two helpers, in a long day. If it helps to put things in persective. I can purchase all the framing material for a 1300 sq. ft. ranch, including a first floor deck, for roughly $1500 less than the kit price I saw posted. I would think that you are probably paying 50-65% more than the material is worth. Good luck.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

wharton said:


> You can absolutely build it cheaper than buying a kit. The biggest point to ponder here is that the kit manufacturer is doing very little beyond packing and shipping material that is common, and readily available at your local lumber yard. Case in point. I could leave a 3' x 9'opening in the second floor and have my local lumberyard build, and deliver, a set of stain grade stairs for less that 1/2 of the kit price for the stair option. The building itself is an extremely simple structure and any decent framing carpenter can easily get it done with two helpers, in a long day. If it helps to put things in persective. I can purchase all the framing material for a 1300 sq. ft. ranch, including a first floor deck, for roughly $1500 less than the kit price I saw posted. I would think that you are probably paying 50-65% more than the material is worth. Good luck.


Completely agree. Why pay someone that kind of money for boxing pieces up and shipping them to you. With some very elementary carpentry skills and minimal tools, this can be made in a week's time while just calmly working and learning as you go. An experienced carpenter can build it with a helper in a day or two. 

The roof is a pain in the backside due to the slope on the gambril style roof and it being a two story but it can be done off of scaffolding if you have access to it.


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Sonshine said:


> I'm too claustraphobic to live in something that small, although I did manage to live in an RV for awhile.


So am I. I'd need two of them attached to each other.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Love it! My dream house. Someday ....


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

francismilker said:


> Completely agree. Why pay someone that kind of money for boxing pieces up and shipping them to you. With some very elementary carpentry skills and minimal tools, this can be made in a week's time while just calmly working and learning as you go. An experienced carpenter can build it with a helper in a day or two.
> 
> The roof is a pain in the backside due to the slope on the gambril style roof and it being a two story but it can be done off of scaffolding if you have access to it.


I get what both of you are saying, really I do but here is the truth. I am a single mama, just one person and I honestly don't have builder. I was hoping my very aging father could help me put the kit to that shed together. I have zero skills building, BUT I am willing to learn if someone took the time to work with me. So I Will start looking at the option of building from scratch.


----------



## wharton (Oct 9, 2011)

cindilu said:


> I get what both of you are saying, really I do but here is the truth. I am a single mama, just one person and I honestly don't have builder. I was hoping my very aging father could help me put the kit to that shed together. I have zero skills building, BUT I am willing to learn if someone took the time to work with me. So I Will start looking at the option of building from scratch.


Given this information, you might want to find a local truss manufacturer to give you a quote on a "attic gambrel" truss. This would make the construction process about as simple as it can possibly be. This style of truss would include the floor joist, vertical inside wall, inside ceiling joist, and the roof structure, all in a single assembly. You then build the four outside wall and install seventeen trusses on 24" centers. You are going to end up with your stair opening running in the same direction as the trusses, and you need to make the truss company aware that you will be needing a 36" opening between two trusses to fit the stairs. Also, be aware that you are not in need of a builder. A builder is the guy who looks at the whole job and gives you a price to take the project from an idea to a finished product. The builder gets paid to secure the permits, and adds a percentage to all the subcontractors required to do the job. YOU are perfectly capable of doing all of this yourself. when it's time to actually construcrt the structure, you don't want to be doing this with your father. Every rural community has carpenters who will do the work properly for a fair price. With no real idea of what you are doing, and an elderly helper, it won't end well, and it will take you weeks to do what two competent carpenters can do in a day, or two.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

There is a man locally that bought a couple of dozen or so of what appear to be those 2-story storage sheds you see at Home Depot, placed them around what appears (from the road) a large pond, made them "liveable" (to code), and rents them out on a weekly/bi-monthly/monthly basis. According to the sign, all utilities are included and the rates are $175 weekly, $350 bi-monthly, and $700 monthly.

He seems to be successful with his little venture...as soon as one becomes vacant, it's snapped up. If he has 2/dz and they're always rented, he's getting $16800/mo. Plus, at the "entrance", he has a small general store/gas station that's always very busy.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

wharton said:


> Given this information, you might want to find a local truss manufacturer to give you a quote on a "attic gambrel" truss. This would make the construction process about as simple as it can possibly be. This style of truss would include the floor joist, vertical inside wall, inside ceiling joist, and the roof structure, all in a single assembly. You then build the four outside wall and install seventeen trusses on 24" centers. You are going to end up with your stair opening running in the same direction as the trusses, and you need to make the truss company aware that you will be needing a 36" opening between two trusses to fit the stairs. Also, be aware that you are not in need of a builder. A builder is the guy who looks at the whole job and gives you a price to take the project from an idea to a finished product. The builder gets paid to secure the permits, and adds a percentage to all the subcontractors required to do the job. YOU are perfectly capable of doing all of this yourself. when it's time to actually construcrt the structure, you don't want to be doing this with your father. Every rural community has carpenters who will do the work properly for a fair price. With no real idea of what you are doing, and an elderly helper, it won't end well, and it will take you weeks to do what two competent carpenters can do in a day, or two.


Thank you for this bit of information. That does help and I will take notes. 

Hippie Chica, wow, can you believe how much money he is making on that little adventure of his. Now that is using your brains.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

That is my dream for a hunting camp up in the mountains of Pa.


----------



## ClickBeetle (Nov 3, 2012)

I have been looking at something similar!

I love the porch.

I am so glad someone posted about fire safety-that is a big concern I have had with these small areas.

Thanx for all the construction advice-insulation, materials. ETC. 

The original poster did answer a lot of the cost, etc. questions in the comment section below the picture.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

DH has built two garden cabins on our property, and the favorite is 10 x 20, 1.5 stories, includes a loft, covered porch, and double paned windows. They are built well, it not finished off, yet. When they are, could be easily converted to liveable cabins.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I am dying to build one of these, just to get my confidence with building gambrel roofs
http://ana-white.com/2012/05/plans/barn-greenhouse

I'd modify it slightly (door and roofing material) for a mini-barn for goats and chickens. I think it will be good practice for when we build our cabin, as we want a 1.5 story, 16x24, gambrel roof. Or perhaps technically with the gambrel roof, it would be a 2 story, as we want the walls 4' high on the second floor.

The carpentry doesn't worry me - just the foundation. If I wasn't scared of foundation work (lol, and broke) I'd have already started it.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Did this exact thing only a little different designed small cabin. Started at 16' X 12'. with a 16' X 5' front porch. We enclosed the porch completely and then had 16' X 16-17' cabin. DH just added another 8' X 16' out front for a bedroom and breakfast nook. We now have 25' X 16' cabin. DH added a large decked porch which is 12' X 12'. We put a nice outdoor seating and table, propane porch heater and it is usable all but about 3 months of the year. We have a living room, bathroom, kitchen, dining nook, master bedroom, loft sleeping area, and a nice usable deck. We have two doors front and back and a large window in the bedroom. I also worry about fire and escape. It's awesome and maybe next year we will enclose the decked area to make a larger kitchen and leave the kitchen we have as a large walk-in pantry. We put 4-125 watt solar panels on the roof and use an 8 battery bank. We have a small wind generator as well that feeds into the batteries as well. We use a composting toilet, propane fridge, wood stove, and haul our water as well as a water catchment system on the barn and garden. We add purifying tablets once a month on the animals catchment water barrels. Pretty awesome.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Otter said:


> I am dying to build one of these, just to get my confidence with building gambrel roofs
> http://ana-white.com/2012/05/plans/barn-greenhouse
> 
> I'd modify it slightly (door and roofing material) for a mini-barn for goats and chickens. I think it will be good practice for when we build our cabin, as we want a 1.5 story, 16x24, gambrel roof. Or perhaps technically with the gambrel roof, it would be a 2 story, as we want the walls 4' high on the second floor.
> ...


Thanks for posting this!!! I have 68 tempered glass panels and have considering different greenhouse designs. We could easily modify this design to work. The glass panels are all the same size, 4" shy of 4' wide x 6.5' long. We will be building a fairly big one. We will be heating it with a rocket mass stove.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

grandma12703 said:


> Did this exact thing only a little different designed small cabin. Started at 16' X 12'. with a 16' X 5' front porch. We enclosed the porch completely and then had 16' X 16-17' cabin. DH just added another 8' X 16' out front for a bedroom and breakfast nook. We now have 25' X 16' cabin. DH added a large decked porch which is 12' X 12'. We put a nice outdoor seating and table, propane porch heater and it is usable all but about 3 months of the year. We have a living room, bathroom, kitchen, dining nook, master bedroom, loft sleeping area, and a nice usable deck. We have two doors front and back and a large window in the bedroom. I also worry about fire and escape. It's awesome and maybe next year we will enclose the decked area to make a larger kitchen and leave the kitchen we have as a large walk-in pantry. We put 4-125 watt solar panels on the roof and use an 8 battery bank. We have a small wind generator as well that feeds into the batteries as well. We use a composting toilet, propane fridge, wood stove, and haul our water as well as a water catchment system on the barn and garden. We add purifying tablets once a month on the animals catchment water barrels. Pretty awesome.


Do you have pictures of your place. I would love to know more. You are doing what my goals are and I would love to talk more and get ideas from you.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

cindilu said:


> Do you have pictures of your place. I would love to know more. You are doing what my goals are and I would love to talk more and get ideas from you.


I will try to take some this weekend and post on Monday. I am not sure how to post photo's on here. I have tried with no success.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

lorichristie said:


> Thanks for posting this!!! I have 68 tempered glass panels and have considering different greenhouse designs. We could easily modify this design to work. The glass panels are all the same size, 4" shy of 4' wide x 6.5' long. We will be building a fairly big one. We will be heating it with a rocket mass stove.


Oooh! Post pictures of it when you're done! I would love to see. I really love that website. So many great projects put into easy steps.

We are finally starting serious prep for the cordwood shed we want to build, but in the meantime, this looks like a relatively quick, easy build and I could really use another shed.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

grandma12703 said:


> I will try to take some this weekend and post on Monday. I am not sure how to post photo's on here. I have tried with no success.


I need to get my camera working. It won't stay closed and needs a new latch. I will get photo's up as soon as I get it fixed. Sorry. I tried taping it shut and it didn't work.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for working on some photos. We'll be here, when you get it going.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

They sure didn't build this to save money! They say it cost them $25,000 for the price of the building and the materials to finish it out. The house is 448 sq ft. That is a cost of $56 per sq ft. They would have been better off putting that money into a single wide mobile home. 

I'm not sure why it cost them so much. I could have finished it out much cheaper, and of course I could have built my own from scratch and that would have saved a lot of money as well.


----------

